# What is your style?



## LuvWatches

What is your style when you leave the house to go somewhere?

For me I usually wear a Ralph Lauren polo, 18K Rose Gold Cartier Sunglasses, Designer Colgone and some Nike/Adidas or other shoe. Do you like my style? Now I want to know yours!


----------



## Statick

LuvWatches said:


> What is your style when you leave the house to go somewhere?
> 
> For me I usually wear a Ralph Lauren polo, 18K Rose Gold Cartier Sunglasses, Designer Colgone and some Nike/Adidas or other shoe. Do you like my style? Now I want to know yours!


Your style is solid, particularly since you don't worry about any sort of pants, which is very agreeable, depending on your climate.

About half the time for the office I'll wear a pair of dress pants and a dress shirt with brown Allen Edmonds wingtip boots, otherwise I'll wear a pair of five-pocket pants with a more casual shirt with Clarks loafers.

If you haven't already, be sure to check out this thread... https://www.watchuseek.com/f73/what-you-wearing-today-679738.html


----------



## czarcasm

Jeans, t-shirt, sneakers. Pair of Oakleys if it's bright out. Watch of the day. 

I like to blend in with the 47%.


----------



## Lodi

T-shirt with scoop neck, jeans, Vans sneakers, Oakley Frogskins or Rayban New Wayfarer and G-Shock G2900 or casio A168


----------



## czarcasm

Lodi said:


> T-shirt with scoop neck, jeans, Vans sneakers, Oakley Frogskins or Rayban New Wayfarer and G-Shock G2900 or casio A168


Haha I've seriously been considering picking up those sunglasses (Frogskins) in the bright green. I'd rock that look.


----------



## Lodi

czarcasm said:


> Haha I've seriously been considering picking up those sunglasses (Frogskins) in the bright green. I'd rock that look.


my pair is like this, i think that Frogskins are an excellent "summer shade" :-d


----------



## little big feather

I'll play...Jeans, polo,A/O (American Optical) shades,jodphurs,Breitling Cockpit TT rose gold.....I had to add the watch, this is a watch forum.


----------



## czarcasm

Lodi said:


> my pair is like this, i think that Frogskins are an excellent "summer shade" :-d
> View attachment 1102350


Very nice, I like those a lot! And I completely agree... They're a very good fit for the season

I'd love to have a pair of these myself, but I can't find them anywhere to try them on


----------



## Skippy4000

Typically (but subject to change based on mood etc., I own several different styles of everything, just wanted to give you an example of essentially my style):
Patent Leather Mezlan shoes
Socks
Button up (always/typically french cuffs and cufflinks)
Tie + Tie clip (always)
Dress Trousers (always)
Sport Coat (depends on temperature)
Underwear
I change fragrances a lot (own about 30 bottles) but I wear Versace Pour Homme and Chanel Platinum Egoiste the most.
Gunmetal aviator sunglasses (if I wear any)
Case Amber Bone Trapper
Benchmade 581 Barrage 
Some Samsung smartphone
Lizard Skin wallet
Keys
Egard Shade watch (I wear it the most, but I have 60+ watches)
Metal Bracelet
Two rings

I dunno man, I dress very business like with way too much jewelry for most of the tastes around here lol


----------



## czarcasm

Shepperdw said:


> Typically (but subject to change based on mood etc., I own several different styles of everything, just wanted to give you an example of essentially my style):
> Patent Leather Mezlan shoes
> Socks
> Button up (always/typically french cuffs and cufflinks)
> Tie + Tie clip (always)
> Dress Trousers (always)
> Sport Coat (depends on temperature)
> Underwear
> I change fragrances a lot (own about 30 bottles) but I wear Versace Pour Homme and Chanel Platinum Egoiste the most.
> Gunmetal aviator sunglasses (if I wear any)
> Case Amber Bone Trapper
> Benchmade 581 Barrage
> Some Samsung smartphone
> Lizard Skin wallet
> Keys
> Egard Shade watch (I wear it the most, but I have 60+ watches)
> Metal Bracelet
> Two rings
> 
> I dunno man, I dress very business like with way too much jewelry for most of the tastes around here lol


Another benchmade guy... Cool. Do you carry any other knives or just the one? I use a Triage 9something (whatever the newer version is) on duty and an Adamas auto for everyday stuff.

Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Monocrom

Around the neighborhood, Adidas black jogging pants, black T-shirt and white sneakers. 

Everywhere else? . . . Pretty much what I'm in the mood to wear that day.


----------



## Skippy4000

czarcasm said:


> Another benchmade guy... Cool. Do you carry any other knives or just the one? I use a Triage 9something (whatever the newer version is) on duty and an Adamas auto for everyday stuff.
> 
> Sent from Russia.... with love.


I EDC a Buck 345 paperlite and a Kershaw Brawler often, but the others I hardly EVER wear. I own a small collection. Roughly 30 knives.


----------



## LuvWatches

I have over 200 knifes from W.R Case, Bechmade to Swiss army. I love collection them, just like watches. But back on topic. I'm fortunate enough to be able to afford high end luxury clothing labels such as Ralph Lauren, Armaci, Burberry. Love wearing dress shirts and pants with some nice leather shoes and my watches.


----------



## Skippy4000

LuvWatches said:


> I have over 200 knifes from W.R Case, Bechmade to Swiss army. I love collection them, just like watches. But back on topic. I'm fortunate enough to be able to afford high end luxury clothing labels such as Ralph Lauren, Armaci, Burberry. Love wearing dress shirts and pants with some nice leather shoes and my watches.


I own more case knives than anything (although I don't carry them, I'm fascinated by them), I have a Swiss Army and other knives for various collection reasons such as my OTF and my Karambit. My favorite knife that I just don't carry is my Ontario RAT 1. Probably the highest value for the cost I have ever seen. I just don't seem to carry it for some reason. My Buck 110 will always have a place in my heart though as it was my first knife I ever EDC. I honestly had no clue that I was carrying a classic the entire time either. I just walked into a knife store knowing what I thought I had wanted from previous knife experience and walked out with it.


----------



## czarcasm

Shepperdw said:


> I own more case knives than anything (although I don't carry them, I'm fascinated by them), I have a Swiss Army and other knives for various collection reasons such as my OTF and my Karambit. My favorite knife that I just don't carry is my Ontario RAT 1. Probably the highest value for the cost I have ever seen. I just don't seem to carry it for some reason.


OKC makes some great knives for sure. Their carbon steel blades are really good field knives. Which OTF do you have? I've been thinking about picking up the benchmade one (infidel I think it's called) but I hear the Piranha Excalibur is really good also.

Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Skippy4000

czarcasm said:


> OKC makes some great knives for sure. Their carbon steel blades are really good field knives. Which OTF do you have? I've been thinking about picking up the benchmade one (infidel I think it's called) but I hear the Piranha Excalibur is really good also.
> 
> Sent from Russia.... with love.


I believe it's unbranded. I picked it up at a local flea market because the man only wanted $20 for it (It is a full automatic OTF too). I noticed how much of a bargain it was and jumped on it. I'm one of these people who gets a thrill out of finding good deals haha. OTF knives certainly get up there in price, I've seen a few that were going for like $3k


----------



## dave81

Always a big fan of abercrombie and fitch apparels and Oakley sunglasses


----------



## czarcasm

Shepperdw said:


> I believe it's unbranded. I picked it up at a local flea market because the man only wanted $20 for it (It is a full automatic OTF too). I noticed how much of a bargain it was and jumped on it. I'm one of these people who gets a thrill out of finding good deals haha. OTF knives certainly get up there in price, I've seen a few that were going for like $3k


Fantastic bargain!

The BM infidels can be had for $275 direct from benchmade. For an auto OTF with D2 steel, that's not bad at all I think.

I need some outdoor gear first though, so I'm ordering the Marc Lee knife, tomahawk, and adamas fixed first sometime this week.

Actually I'm using that last one as justification to buy a pack with MOLLE webbing on the harness.

Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Skippy4000

czarcasm said:


> Fantastic bargain!
> 
> The BM infidels can be had for $275 direct from benchmade. For an auto OTF with D2 steel, that's not bad at all I think.
> 
> I need some outdoor gear first though, so I'm ordering the Marc Lee knife, tomahawk, and adamas fixed first sometime this week.
> 
> Actually I'm using that last one as justification to buy a pack with MOLLE webbing on the harness.
> 
> Sent from Russia.... with love.


CamelBak and Maxpedition makes some awesome backpacks and gear!!! I highly recommend them!!


----------



## Monocrom

I haven't been too happy with the Maxped. gear I've bought. Stitching is rough, often uneven, the velcro parts feel as though they're about to fall off with every pull. For the asking prices, I don't feel like I've gotten much value at all. I need a new pack, and the North Face Recon model is currently top of my list, with the 5.11 Rush 24 a close 2nd.


----------



## czarcasm

Monocrom said:


> I haven't been too happy with the Maxped. gear I've bought. Stitching is rough, often uneven, the velcro parts feel as though they're about to fall off with every pull. For the asking prices, I don't feel like I've gotten much value at all. I need a new pack, and the North Face Recon model is currently top of my list, with the 5.11 Rush 24 a close 2nd.


Maxpedition has been hit or miss for me as well. Not as much with 5.11 - they're the only brand of EMS pants and job sweat I'll wear. I have a buddy who uses the Rush 24 pack, he's been pretty happy with it.

I usually go with tac tailor for pouches and mountable bags. I'm looking at either Eberlestock or Kifaru for my next pack. Great piece of kit from what I understand...

Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Skippy4000

czarcasm said:


> Maxpedition has been hit or miss for me as well. Not as much with 5.11 - they're the only brand of EMS pants and job sweat I'll wear. I have a buddy who uses the Rush 24 pack, he's been pretty happy with it.
> 
> I usually go with tac tailor for pouches and mountable bags. I'm looking at either Eberlestock or Kifaru for my next pack. Great piece of kit from what I understand...
> 
> Sent from Russia.... with love.


I've never owned any serious Maxpedition gear (Although the pygmy falcon II looks AWESOME), however I never heard anything bad about them. However, the Camelbak gear I have had experience with is AWESOME. 5.11 makes some pretty nice watches and knives. Unfortunately, that's the only experience I have with the company.


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> I've never owned any serious Maxpedition gear (Although the pygmy falcon II looks AWESOME), however I never heard anything bad about them. However, the Camelbak gear I have had experience with is AWESOME. 5.11 makes some pretty nice watches and knives. Unfortunately, that's the only experience I have with the company.


Check out EDCforums.com if you want to see a ton of Maxped. reviews. Both pro and con. Also check out the sticky topic regarding Maxped. (Let's just say, it's very eye-opening.)

5.11's other gear is interesting. Very decent watches but nothing that stood out for me. Their lights are a bit better. Their knives . . . Let's just say I'll be sticking to my Spydercos and Benchmades. And, even some of the better Boker models.


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> Check out EDCforums.com if you want to see a ton of Maxped. reviews. Both pro and con. Also check out the sticky topic regarding Maxped. (Let's just say, it's very eye-opening.)
> 
> 5.11's other gear is interesting. Very decent watches but nothing that stood out for me. Their lights are a bit better. Their knives . . . Let's just say I'll be sticking to my Spydercos and Benchmades. And, even some of the better Boker models.


There were deals to be had a while back on 5.11 karambits that was pretty awesome. From what you describe, you might could put them in the same category as I described Mezlan earlier. They're crap until you find an awesome deal on them. As far as the whole EDC thing, I tried to get into it at one point. Most things I just found to be added weight that slowed me down. Probably the only things that STUCK was my Nano Light by Streamlight and a knife that had a clip on it (I used to deep carry a Buck 110 before). I still like Buck's 420HC steel (for the price), I don't care what the haters say . That being said, the most disappointment I have ever had in a knife was a Buck Bantam. In under a month, I had worn the pocket clip to the point that it would not stay on the pocket and the blade play was so bad I was literally scared to use it. I had also noticed (after it failed) that the lock would fail with reasonable pressure with your palm against the back. Because of where the lockback is, your hand can disable the lock. My 345 was amazing though, and I have not had any of the same issues. After about a year of use on it, clip is still solid, lockup is still solid, lock has never failed, stays sharp for a long time, tip is in perfect shape, and I don't have any of the blade centering issues people report with it. As far as Spyderco, I don't like them. Just to be quite frank. I find them to be perfectly mediocre at best for the price. But I guess, you can't like everything, right? I've heard people in the knife community compare Cold Steel to Invicta. I guess I could see where they are coming from with some of their designs, but the two cold steel knives I have, have been utterly amazing for the price minus a design flaw here and there (such as the texturing under the clip of the voyager makes it almost impossible to clip to your pants, and makes it completely impossible to keep from destroying your pants without resurfacing the knife)


----------



## Monocrom

Some do over-burden themselves when it comes to EDCing gear. Others, just go with the essentials. Wallet, phone, keys, certain self-defense tools where legal, pen, flashlight, knife, perhaps a multi-tool as well. Sometimes broken down to gear carried on one's keyring. Some do go a bit over-board here. Other than my separate car key-fob, my keyring just has my keys on it. Though that will change. I prefer a minimalist set-up. So just two non-key items are going on it. My Fenix L0D rebel 80 single-AAA light. (Fantastic 5-mode light that is very durable.) And a very small and thin keychain storage capsule. A great way to carry a single rolled up 20-dollar bill. Perfect for emergencies. (Including if you get mugged and need money to get home. Since all your cash, credit cards, debit-cards, ATM-card, etc. are going to be gone.) I have a nice delrin one from CountyComm. (Though can no longer recommend the site since they've gone completely downhill.)

No need to walk around like Batman with a belt full of gear if that's a style you'd prefer to avoid.

Not everyone is into the general design of Spyderco knives, or their use of a hole for opening the blade. I like Spyderco for mainly two reasons. Quality and Sal Glesser. He's literally the nicest guy in the knife business. Proves you don't have to be a selfish, greedy, scumbag to be a successful business man. I like that. (Okay, 3rd reason too. There used to be a time when most thumb-stud opening knives on the market were very comfortable to use. About the mid-1990s. Nowadays, the average thumb-stud folder is a blister-raising, thumb-ripping nightmare. Spydercos have remained comfortable since the first ones came out in the early-mid 1980s.)

I'd say that calling Invicta the Cold Steel of watches is far too much of an insult to be leveled, even at a brand like Invicta. With Cold Steel, it's less about the design of some of their models. It's somewhat about deceptive marketing which, yes; Invicta DOES engage in that. But a far bigger issue is the owner and CEO of Cold Steel. The guy is an absolute scumbag who steals popular designs by others in the industry, has them made in China for a fraction of the price, and then sells them to unsuspecting individuals who think they're getting something just as good as the original. And that's even assuming if they know that the design already exists in a more expensive and better quality version. Honestly though, that's one of the milder things he's known for. Owner of Strider knives? ... Convicted felon who got put away for committing a violent car-jacking with a gun. I know plenty of individuals in the knife community who refuse to buy any Cold Steel knife, due to its owner and CEO. But will buy a Strider knife. And these guys know the reputations of both men. That's pretty bad when you're considered to be a bigger scumbag than the guy who shoved a gun in an innocent driver's face and scared the Hell out of them. 

Cold Steel would be more along the lines of one of those online shops that sell the better-made "replica" high-end watches. Like a $200 fake Rolex Sub. advertised as a "replica." On the outside, looks just like the real thing, has an automatic Sea-Gull movement inside, can't tell it's not legit without taking the caseback off ... Yeah, Cold Steel is along those lines.


----------



## czarcasm

Cold Steel makes some decent large carbon steel field knives (of the fixed blade variety). As for their folders, I don't think I've take AUS8 or 440C steel seriously in many years. It's just not for me and the type of use my knives get.

I pulled the trigger on an Eberlestock F4 pack in dry earth.









I like to pack ultralight - no stoves, heavy sleeping bags, etc. I'm a bit of a minimalist, so I figure this pack will hold enough for a 5 day trek and let me live like a king on the shorter 2 or 3 day trips. The fact that it comes with a bunch of pockets already and is compartmentalized is good. I suspect there will be some redundancy when I pack this though to take advantage of the removable go bag on top - some medical, water, firecraft, good folding knife, compass and map in the top bag. Medical for one of the front pouches, fire for the other. Internal MOLLE will hold my large fixed blade, two 3L bladders on the side pockets, clothes in dry bags on the inside, shelter stuff (tarp, mosquito net,space blankets, "emergency" bivvy) also inside the main compartment. The internal shelf will separate the clothes, etc from where I will keep some food, cord, etc.

Picked this one up for $400 with free shipping. Not bad for a pretty much complete system less perhaps an admin pouch and some general purpose pouches that I can get pretty cheap from tac tailor.

Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Skippy4000

So... you think Cold Steel is worse than Invicta? Hm....


----------



## Skippy4000

I would also like to point out that I have to be able to carry a holstered knife, a walkie, and a portable printer on my belt at work. I have to carry a backup knife, sharpie (I tried the cold steel sharkie, it was too big to be comfortable in my pocket and the clip broke), phone, keys, wallet, etc. At the same time I have to dress business casual at work and be able to move VERY quickly. So a lot of the stuff I dropped from the rotation such as a multi-tool. The keys are large enough as is and I don't really need anything else, but the nanolight was a great addition because of how quickly you can have a ready to use flashlight. That was the main reason why I stopped caring so much about EDC. I don't spend much time in the woods, admittedly, but I have a ton of equipment for it if I wanted to spend a night, or two, or three, or a week, or a month, or five years LOL.


----------



## czarcasm

Have you considered the spyderco embassy auto? It's actually lighter than most manual folders... I actually found it to be comparable to the spyderco paramilitary2 which is a VERY light knife. 

There are tons of quality production blades out there...


Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Monocrom

czarcasm said:


> Cold Steel makes some decent large carbon steel field knives (of the fixed blade variety). As for their folders, I don't think I've take AUS8 or 440C steel seriously in many years. It's just not for me and the type of use my knives get.


Must admit, I like AUS-8A and 440C. AUS-8A will hold an edge almost as long as ATS-34 and its American twin, 154CM. *Almost.* But is much easier to resharpen, and quite a bit more rust-resistant. I know custom knifemakers who have admitted they'd use good old 440C if it were not for their customers insisting that they use the latest super exotic steel. (Got to give the customers what they want.) I know these older steels aren't for everyone. But it just seems they get an overall bad rap.


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> So... you think Cold Steel is worse than Invicta? Hm....


Yup. Both use deceptive marketing practices. But I don't think Invicta has ever been acccused of ripping off more tasteful designs and reproducing them. Those giant 50mm + models are all Invicta. No clue what type of human-being their CEO is, so can't comment there. But overall, I honestly would place Invicta above Cold Steel.

My gear is pretty minimal. Single-AA light, loose bills (though I'm going to go back to using a brass money-clip), credit card case made from thin nylon, car key-fob, Swiss Army knife (Victorinox Compact), plastic click-pen, loose note paper. My house-keys dangle inside-the-waistband hanging off of a Little Bonsai clip (unfortunately discontinued) that I was very fortunate to find. With my belt, the top portion of the clip is completely covered up. There's a couple of pieces of other gear that is also very light-weight, but I won't mention them here.

Done right, it's possible to have most of your EDC gear on you without being horribly weighed down. Doesn't work for everyone. But light and small is a good way to go.


----------



## czarcasm

Monocrom said:


> Must admit, I like AUS-8A and 440C. AUS-8A will hold an edge almost as long as ATS-34 and its American twin, 154CM. *Almost.* But is much easier to resharpen, and quite a bit more rust-resistant. I know custom knifemakers who have admitted they'd use good old 440C if it were not for their customers insisting that they use the latest super exotic steel. (Got to give the customers what they want.) I know these older steels aren't for everyone. But it just seems they get an overall bad rap.


S35V is definitely overhyped, I'll give you that... It's too brittle for heavy use. I'd be worried about chipping.

154CM is my preferred steel for general use knives. It's good for prying tasks. But I wouldn't complain if I only had AUS-8A or 440c

I don't pay too much attention to rust resistance. The most important rule for me is tool maintenance, I don't eat, sleep, or even find water until everything is clean and oiled. And those little freebie bottles of CLP LaRue gives out weigh literally nothing.

Knives are a lot like watches I suppose. Each one has its own purpose and each person has their own style 

Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> Yup. Both use deceptive marketing practices. But I don't think Invicta has ever been acccused of ripping off more tasteful designs and reproducing them. Those giant 50mm + models are all Invicta. No clue what type of human-being their CEO is, so can't comment there. But overall, I honestly would place Invicta above Cold Steel.
> 
> My gear is pretty minimal. Single-AA light, loose bills (though I'm going to go back to using a brass money-clip), credit card case made from thin nylon, car key-fob, Swiss Army knife (Victorinox Compact), plastic click-pen, loose note paper. My house-keys dangle inside-the-waistband hanging off of a Little Bonsai clip (unfortunately discontinued) that I was very fortunate to find. With my belt, the top portion of the clip is completely covered up. There's a couple of pieces of other gear that is also very light-weight, but I won't mention them here.
> 
> Done right, it's possible to have most of your EDC gear on you without being horribly weighed down. Doesn't work for everyone. But light and small is a good way to go.


Actually... That's mainly what Invicta does: Omega Railway, Rolex Submariner, Zlatoust Russian Diver, IWC Aquaracer, etc. . Even their Subaqua Noma takes homage to a really big expensive watch (I forgot honestly, but there was a thread on this). I'm not so sure I would be mad at a company for paying homage to another company, as long as they aren't trying to take credit for the work. Personally, I would love to see Emerson let up some and let others use their "wave" feature. I mean, come on now, it's not like Emerson reinvented the lock here. Lol.


----------



## Skippy4000

Now, the fragrance market is hilarious. Many, many, many times you will see a niche company completely rip off a cheap designer fragrance in scent and concept (such as Amouge ripping off JPG and Bond No 9 ripping off Rochas Man), and just use highly quality ingredients. Now, true, there is designer fragrances that will rip off a niche company, but... Creed seems to be the only one that they rip off of (You can compare Creed to Rolex in many ways, I mean, Royalty and Presidents wear this stuff, including Kennedy. There is also the same love/hate relationship among enthusiasts.)


----------



## Skippy4000

My main thing with Spyderco, is that I am not the biggest fan of 8CR13MOV which they have in their entry level models (yes, I know my brawler and a few others of mine have it, but my brawler and my sanrenmu knives only ran me 10 bucks). The 420HC steel from buck has had much better edge retention than 8CR13 when I have used it. I also don't like the hole in their models. My Buck Bantam has one, but I always use the flipper on it. And as far as auto... eh. I can't legally carry that. I don't have a reason . By the way, the AUS-8 in the Cold Steel knives I have owned held up very well.


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> Actually... That's mainly what Invicta does: Omega Railway, Rolex Submariner, Zlatoust Russian Diver, IWC Aquaracer, etc. . Even their Subaqua Noma takes homage to a really big expensive watch (I forgot honestly, but there was a thread on this). I'm not so sure I would be mad at a company for paying homage to another company, as long as they aren't trying to take credit for the work. Personally, I would love to see Emerson let up some and let others use their "wave" feature. I mean, come on now, it's not like Emerson reinvented the lock here. Lol.


He let Spyderco use his patent wave feature on their Endura and Delica models. (Sal over at Spyderco did a much better job though. That's just between us. Don't tell anyone.) ;-)

Knives and watches are different. In the knife community, there's no such thing as an "homage."


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> My main thing with Spyderco, is that I am not the biggest fan of 8CR13MOV which they have in their entry level models (yes, I know my brawler and a few others of mine have it, but my brawler and my sanrenmu knives only ran me 10 bucks). The 420HC steel from buck has had much better edge retention than 8CR13 when I have used it. I also don't like the hole in their models. My Buck Bantam has one, but I always use the flipper on it. And as far as auto... eh. I can't legally carry that. I don't have a reason . By the way, the AUS-8 in the Cold Steel knives I have owned held up very well.


Remember, it's not just the steel. It's also the heat-treat. I seriously doubt those $10 knives get a good one like Sal's entry-level offerings. Also, I think you mean the Buck Vantage. The Bantam uses a thumb-stud and I don't recall it having a flipper. But yeah, the folks over at Buck don't skimp on the heat-treat either.

I can open any one-hander as fast as an automatic knife. To be honest, I prefer the reliability of a nice one-hander, even if it's not a Spyderco, over an auto.


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> He let Spyderco use his patent wave feature on their Endura and Delica models. (Sal over at Spyderco did a much better job though. That's just between us. Don't tell anyone.) ;-)
> 
> Knives and watches are different. In the knife community, there's no such thing as an "homage."


Haha, I saw those, but they're still getting up there to Emerson price . So let me get this straight, the concept is the same with the knives and watches with people copying other's ideas, but the knife community gets angrier about it? 



Monocrom said:


> Remember, it's not just the steel. It's also the heat-treat. I seriously doubt those $10 knives get a good one like Sal's entry-level offerings. Also, I think you mean the Buck Vantage. The Bantam uses a thumb-stud and I don't recall it having a flipper. But yeah, the folks over at Buck don't skimp on the heat-treat either.
> 
> I can open any one-hander as fast as an automatic knife. To be honest, I prefer the reliability of a nice one-hander, even if it's not a Spyderco, over an auto.


Sorry, I meant Vantage. Also, I understand the heat treatment, but at the same time I haven't heard anything greater than other manufacturers about the methods that Spyderco uses (at the same time I am not to the enthusiast level with knives so please do not be mad at me if I am wrong). Also, does Sanrenmu not make some of the Spyderco models for Spyderco? Wouldn't that put the heat treatment on the same level? (I own a Sanrenmu, one of the $10 knives). I've never heard anything bad about ANYTHING Kershaw makes as far as quality, so I would almost bet that their 8CR13MOV (my Brawler is my reference, which isn't a $10 knife, but that's what I paid for it) is on the same level or very close to that of the Spyderco. I agree about the auto thing, I have no issue flicking a one-hander as fast as an auto, czarcasm mentioned them, and I wasn't sure who he was talking to.


----------



## czarcasm

Only $10? What does it go for online? If it's cheap I'll pick one up. I can take it up to the mountains with me on my next backpacking trip and compare it to some of my other knives. 

I keep a small auto with me on trips in case of cold emergencies. I found out the hard way that you simply don't have the same dexterity when hypothermia is closing in. A push button auto is much easier to manipulate in those situations. . 


Sent from Russia.... with love.


----------



## Monocrom

Shepperdw said:


> Haha, I saw those, but they're still getting up there to Emerson price . So let me get this straight, the concept is the same with the knives and watches with people copying other's ideas, but the knife community gets angrier about it?


The concept of an homage exists, but in the knife community it is extremely rarely done. And when it is done the knife it pays respect to by copying the iconic design, is mentioned. Otherwise it's just considered a blatant rip-off and folks get angry at those doing it.



> Sorry, I meant Vantage. Also, I understand the heat treatment, but at the same time I haven't heard anything greater than other manufacturers about the methods that Spyderco uses (at the same time I am not to the enthusiast level with knives so please do not be mad at me if I am wrong). Also, does Sanrenmu not make some of the Spyderco models for Spyderco? Wouldn't that put the heat treatment on the same level? (I own a Sanrenmu, one of the $10 knives). I've never heard anything bad about ANYTHING Kershaw makes as far as quality, so I would almost bet that their 8CR13MOV (my Brawler is my reference, which isn't a $10 knife, but that's what I paid for it) is on the same level or very close to that of the Spyderco. I agree about the auto thing, I have no issue flicking a one-hander as fast as an auto, czarcasm mentioned them, and I wasn't sure who he was talking to.


Not sure if that's the same company that makes Spyderco's less expensive Byrd line. Not to sound like an elitist, but I'm glad I can afford Spyderco's more expensive Made in America models. I know those get their heat-treat in America. Not sure regarding the lesser-priced Spyderco models though.


----------



## Skippy4000

czarcasm said:


> Only $10? What does it go for online? If it's cheap I'll pick one up. I can take it up to the mountains with me on my next backpacking trip and compare it to some of my other knives.
> 
> I keep a small auto with me on trips in case of cold emergencies. I found out the hard way that you simply don't have the same dexterity when hypothermia is closing in. A push button auto is much easier to manipulate in those situations. .
> 
> Sent from Russia.... with love.


$30. I got it at Wal-Mart on Black Friday.


----------



## Skippy4000

Monocrom said:


> The concept of an homage exists, but in the knife community it is extremely rarely done. And when it is done the knife it pays respect to by copying the iconic design, is mentioned. Otherwise it's just considered a blatant rip-off and folks get angry at those doing it.
> 
> Not sure if that's the same company that makes Spyderco's less expensive Byrd line. Not to sound like an elitist, but I'm glad I can afford Spyderco's more expensive Made in America models. I know those get their heat-treat in America. Not sure regarding the lesser-priced Spyderco models though.


I can too, I just choose not to lol. And yes, they make their Chinese knives. 8CR13MOV is a Chinese steel, and that is what I was comparing. The knives of theirs that I would be interested in are just meh.


----------



## Watermark

Work for my Family

Live for my kids. 

Die for my wife. 



Thats my style.


----------



## Torrid

I tend to stay old school. Basic t-shirt and shorts with Converse and polarized Ray-Ban Wayfarers. A Seiko Tuna seems to go well with this selection.


----------



## drhr

Casual style mostly, jcrew jeans and tees, slippers (otw known as flip/flops outside of HI), pair of generic sun glasses. Get blasted for wearing all my watches with such casual dress, but who cares . . .


----------



## Watermark

drhr said:


> Casual style mostly, jcrew jeans and tees, slippers (otw known as flip/flops outside of HI), pair of generic sun glasses. Get blasted for wearing all my watches with such casual dress, but who cares . . .


Slippers. I like that. I've got 6 pair.


----------



## drhr

Watermark said:


> Slippers. I like that. I've got 6 pair.


You've got good (casual) taste. When we were growin' up, it was only "slippers" where I am. It took me awhile to get used to hearing/reading the word(s) flip/flops. To this day I still cannot get myself to describe them as such dunno why, funny . . .


----------



## Watermark

drhr said:


> You've got good (casual) taste. When we were growin' up, it was only "slippers" where I am. It took me awhile to get used to hearing/reading the word(s) flip/flops. To this day I still cannot get myself to describe them as such dunno why, funny . . .


Well I still get in trouble for calling them Thongs. My wife hates it.


----------



## drhr

Watermark said:


> Well I still get in trouble for calling them Thongs. My wife hates it.


Ok, never heard that one I'm afraid. My wife has thongs but they don't go on her feet so I kinda understand your wife's sentiment ;-) . . . .


----------



## Watermark

drhr said:


> Ok, never heard that one I'm afraid. My wife has thongs but they don't go on her feet so I kinda understand your wife's sentiment ;-) . . . .


Yes my wife didn't like it when I offered her Thongs to a friends wife for a walk on our Beach


----------



## drhr

Watermark said:


> Yes my wife didn't like it when I offered her Thongs to a friends wife for a walk on our Beach


:-d . . . .


----------



## Watermark

drhr said:


> You've got good (casual) taste. When we were growin' up, it was only "slippers" where I am. It took me awhile to get used to hearing/reading the word(s) flip/flops. To this day I still cannot get myself to describe them as such dunno why, funny . . .


Slippers
Shorts
Patek

Off to Thai food with the wife now


----------



## tatooist77

Denim black jeans and 501 heavy metal T-shirts for sure haha


----------



## Bulover

I usually rock ralph lauren polos(also managed to get 2 tees for $2 thanks to hotel gift card), armani exchange shirts & sweaters, would wear true religion jeans but cant afford them so I wear marc anthonys , and adidas sport and footwear


----------



## Alligator_Assassinator

It seems like I'm one of the few here that wears a suit every day. I opt not to wear a tie when its hot like it is now but I suit up six days a week. On my off days I tend to do the jeans and flip flop thing typically but I must say I feel like a slacker anytime I'm not suited up haha.


----------



## sntangerbg

This is a good thread!
Me- I am considered "upper management" reporting to the CEO (luckily for me he is far away and not keeping me on a leash
So... 
Starting the description from "head to toe" in the best practice of law enforcement/SAR...
White male, 6'4, 240, usually with less than a 1/2 inch of hair on my head (beard is a different thing- I do not give a f--k, unless I am meeting somebody for lunch/dinner. And even then, I can shave in the office)
Usually a t-shirt, north face pants, Rolex GMT IIC or a Tuna Can strapped, Mystery Ranch backpack lying around in the office or the car (parked in front of the office), Merrel barefoot shoes (usually no socks, unless it is REALLY COLD) that is about it. 
And I am considered "upper management" God bless small business! I have declined offers from "big business" purely on the retarded dress code.


----------



## Positively-Negative

Blue denim jeans, black leather belt (occasionally decked out with novelty belt buckle,) t-shirt of some variety (often music or pop-culture e.g. today a Joy Division one,) sports shoes (usually Dunlop,) a suede jacket I got for my 21st a few years ago for when it's a bit colder. When I need sunglasses, Ray Ban RB3477 Caravan-styled with Polarised lenses.


----------



## tfinnan

Suits during the week. 

Weekend and dad-time after-hours:

- Grey V-neck tee
- jeans or khaki shorts
- SOG-TAC auto, drop point
- Dive watch (a rotating cast...)
- Converse Chucks or Purcell sneakers
- Oakley wire-framed aviators (they're old...no idea of the model anymore)


----------



## Braveheart

Normally I used to wear a T-shirt, denim or linen trouser with a coat. Also never forget to take the sunglass as well.


----------



## VoltesV

Green chino pants, suede shoes, long-sleeve shirt, scarf, Ray-Ban Wayfarer and a diver watch.


----------



## Blubaru703

Vibram five fingers, prana shorts, banana republic polo, Borsalino hat with Olivier People's sunglasses.

I'll alternate the Vibrams with berkinstocks if it too hot outside.


----------



## Rips

Wow love the thread, on an Australian majority site you would get torn apart!.
I roll the colonial middle class look, Ralph polos with slacks and sailing shoes for casual and Euro suits for dress, mainly YSL, Boss and Valentino as they suit a 6ft2 95 kilo guy more than US cuts seem too.
Love a blazer or sports coat with good jeans and loafers for a casual dinner.
Rolex Datejust in 18k and SS for the wrist, gold Ray Ban aviators for the head.
Edc a Leatherman freestyle due to Australian knife laws.
Light my Captain Blacks with a Dupont ligne 2 and keep the cards and cash in a leather clip.
On the ocean and in the bush its Oakley and Quicksilver with lots of old army jumpers and hinterland pants to go with a beloved 66 land rover and 23 ft Pacemaker ensign cruiser.
Remington shotgun for skeet, Munich built Bayard 12g/.50 cal hunting combo for game, I usually let em go these days, shooting fluffy toys with a cannon seems a little unmanly.
I firmly believe I could pass for Daniel Craig, Im almost certainly wrong.
It seems a stylish site, shame a group photo would be so difficult!


----------



## Haddock

As a business owner in advertisement I like to dress up a little. 

No suits and ties however. I usually wear a business jacket, think Paul Smith, Replay/Diesel jeans and Burberry dress shirt and Italian brown leathered dressy shoes. 

I also wear a lot of polo's in my free time. Lots and lots of them in my dress room. No particular brand I prefer, but brands included are: Lacoste, Woolrich, Paul Smith, Burberry, Ralph Lauren, Aeronautica Militare, Hilfiger etc. 

How to describe my style? Smart casual perhaps?


----------



## Rips

Haddock said:


> As a business owner in advertisement I like to dress up a little.
> 
> No suits and ties however. I usually wear a business jacket, think Paul Smith, Replay/Diesel jeans and Burberry dress shirt and Italian brown leathered dressy shoes.
> 
> I also wear a lot of polo's in my free time. Lots and lots of them in my dress room. No particular brand I prefer, but brands included are: Lacoste, Woolrich, Paul Smith, Burberry, Ralph Lauren, Aeronautica Militare, Hilfiger etc.
> 
> How to describe my style? Smart casual perhaps?


I think Lacoste are severely removing the urine with polo pricing, over 250 dollars each here!
Thats the price of an 18 yr old girl for an hour.
Wife wont let me have either of them!


----------



## Gozer

Toms, jeans, button-downs, polos, etc.

Regular dude type wear, maybe a little prep-school-ish (because I went to prep-school). My wife says I'm like a mix between a preppie and a hipster...whatever the hell that means. But whenever I have to rock a suit I go full-on, old-school corporate. Think Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Kittysafe

I'd never buy Lacoste, they look like $35 shirts being sold for $100.


----------



## lovebrandsales

It is well known that cashmere is a fabric that is synonymous with exclusivity, quality and enduring durability. Women's cashmere flaunted by those who can afford this wonderful fabric always turn heads wherever they go and that is not without reason...


----------



## Kittysafe

One thing I love about cashmere is how it can stay very warm while remaining a thin fabric, never bulky. I have some Etro cashmere sweaters for the winter.


----------



## Monocrom

lovebrandsales said:


> It is well known that cashmere is a fabric that is synonymous with exclusivity, quality and enduring durability. Women's cashmere flaunted by those who can afford this wonderful fabric always turn heads wherever they go and that is not without reason...


I just like it because it's warm and soft. While not cheap, it's not really all that exclusive. I know quite a few places where I can buy a nice cashmere sweater.


----------



## tony20009

How bizarre; you don't wear pants, OP? LOL.

It really all depends on where I'm going and what I'm doing. My favorite designs come from Varvatos, RL Purple, Loro Piana and Armani. I like plenty of others but those three form the basis of my OTR wardrobe. From each, I tend to buy the more "out there" items and pair them with more basic stuff from other makers.

Life's mundane chores: 
Summer: Jeans - Varvatos or True Religion, Robert Graham, or English Laundry, Elle Tahari, Armani, or some other sort of funky patterned collared, long sleeves (rolled up) shirt - untucked, linen usually; shoes - too many to choose from, but never tennis shoes and mostly loafers in some color other than black or brown; Bond No 9 (a blend I created at their NYC store), Creed, Gucci pour homme, Santos, PS, or Jacomo: Ray Bans (various styles -- whatever my hand grabs first), Revos, Maui Jim, or a pair I had made (narrow rectangles and extra dark, brown lens, white gold). No socks. If it's really hot, white or other color linen shirt over white or tan drawstring waist linen pants and Varvatos sandals. Rolex Air King, Rolex Sub or Tag Aquaracer, occasionally Milgauss, especially if I'm wearing green.

Winter: Jeans mostly, but occasionally wide wale cords. Cotton turtleneck under Paul and Shark sweater or I'll wear a fleece or thick vicuna, alpaca or cashmere sweater under either a cashmere sport jacket, the Horsey Coat or a Cole Haan olive suede shearling car coat. Western boots (Lucchese or Cole Haan) come into the rotation in the winter as well. Rolex Air King or Sub, or Tag Aquaracer, occasionally Milgauss, especially if I'm wearing green.

Casual parties and restaurants: 
Summer: About the same as above, but I may tuck in the shirt if I think it appropriate to do so, and swap out to dressier slacks (always solid color). Sometimes I want to look "funky," so I'll still wear a crazy patterned shirt. Sometimes I want to look more sophisticated, so I'll switch to a solid colored shirt. One of my favorite looks is monochromatic dressing, especially in shades of blue or brown, or all black or shades of white, like a bright white linen shirt over off white linen or silk slacks. I'll add either a Roadster jacket (Loro Piana), or an unconstructed Varvatos suede sport jacket, usually blue or chocolate brown and if I'm not going to wear jeans, I'll wear linen or wool slacks. No socks. AP, Breguet, JLC, Franck Muller or Milgauss.

Winter: Same as winter above, but I might wear Beatle or other boots and swapping out for dressier slacks (always patterned) when appropriate. I might wear a topcoat from Loro Piana or one of the coats noted above, or a brown leather car coat having a sheared beaver lining, depending on how jaunty I feel at the time I may toss an Hermes patterned scarf or just a simple solid color silk and cashmere one into the mix. AP, Breguet, JLC, Franck Muller or Milgauss.


----------



## triple6

mine is pretty low key 
if somewhere semi nice/ nice I'll throw on a nice pair of jeans, boots, and a nice shirt. 
all other places its really just gym shorts and a t shirt. my job dress code is a company collared shirt and 
either khaki shorts or pants so I really don't ever dress up beyond that


----------



## Golder

Context: I am a work from home technical consultant. I live in Austin TX where shorts weather is 10 months of the year.

Everyday wear:

Cotton day:
Brooks Brothers Polo or casual short sleeve button down oxford style or stripes
usually blue or grey standard shorts (flat front no cargo)

Tech day:
Nike tech polo
Hurley quick dry type shorts

crocs canvas slip ons

Accessories:
Glasses: Native Sport Sunglasses, or my Ray Ban prescription, regular or sunglasses.
Hamilton Kahki field or Squale 1545

Social Gathering like a dinner party at friends or a family get together:
usually an oxford style button down, right now I'm wearing vineyard vines chambray cloth oxford style shirts, love em,
blue or grey shorts

Nicer date night with the wife:
Levi's - relatively slim fit very dark blue or grey jeans
Oxford style shirt
Blue or dark brown sport coat
Nice chukka boots


----------



## T-Bone Steak

Found that my tastes have become more subdued (tasteful?) as I've aged.

Realized lately that all my clothes are BBBGG (Blue, Black, Brown, Green & Grey), and never flashy, except the occasional watch of course. :-d

Also, no embellishments on jeans (as a favour to everyone) as don't feel any need to draw attention to my 50+ year old backside...


----------



## Alysandir

My style is decidedly middle-American slob.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## pixnw

I'm with T-Bone steak. My wardrobe is pretty toned down and contains mostly similar colors. As a CEO with some standing in our community I try to not leave the house without looking presentable and somewhat put together. I carry concealed the majority of the time and often put more thought into the firearm I'm going to carry than anything else. Often that choice somewhat dictates my wardrobe. 

Casual times like enjoying live music at a winery and I will be in a Tommy Bahama shirt. Have a fun collection of them, many of them gifts from my wife and kids.


----------



## Archtop1952

I work at a shipyard I dress for comfort,blucher mocs,carpenter jeans,old horse harness for a belt,a Rolex "date" for my wrist(been wearing Rolex for 44 years),sunny days Persols,cold weather Barbour Sapper jacket ,or old Eddie Bauer Skyliner goose down....don`t shave during the week either.I carry a 1920s Winchester pocket knife.


----------



## leatherheadff

I wear a uniform at least 50 hours a week, so I usually dress super casual on my off time unless I have a specific reason to dress up. I travel a lot, so I like to dress comfortably when I travel too. I try not to look too American when I travel, so I don't wear trainers, I usually wear leather sneakers. Almost every weekend I'm wearing a solid colored polo shirt (seasonally appropriate), chino shorts and boat shoes or leather sneakers, my Breitling B1 on the canvas strap most of the time (bracelet when I want to dress up a little bit), brown Persol sunglasses (a must have in my opinion, I've had so many glasses, these are by far my favorite). When I need to dress up a bit, I wear dark blue jeans, leather sneakers and an Oxford button down (preferably light blue), maybe with a blazer (I love the Peter Millar jackets). All of these outfits work well for carrying by the way, M&P Shield in a Phlster holster with the spare mag in my pocket. When I'm wearing jeans, I sometimes carry a pocket knife, which is usually one of my old Emersons (I have several), but I don't carry a knife much anymore because they are usually too big to go in my pocket and the clip damaged my old car pretty badly over the years.

I'm pretty plain most of the time, but I'm a strong believer in decent quality stuff.


----------



## steadyrock

Depends on where I'm going, of course. Most weekends see me at the ball field watching one of my four sons play, or at the hardware store or similar. So unless I'm going to work, it's:

- T-shirt
- Board shorts
- Rainbow flip flops
- Persol shades
- Watch du jour 
- Baseball cap 
- Glock on my hip

I've learned in my years not to take myself too seriously. An overdone sense of style in casual settings is off-putting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mediocre

The first word that came to mind was "relaxed"

The second was "inconsistent"


----------



## sknaus

Polo or t-shirt, jeans, belt, iwb G43, boots, and sometimes a ball cap and a splash of Abracrombi Fierce. Now everything changes when it gets cold in Austin Tx. I then add a jacket to the above mentioned ensemble.


----------



## KS1144

Casual. Casual-Dressy when going out.


----------



## KRSVINTAGE

Not in the boardroom much these days so my style tends toward the casual. I appreciate well-made clothing but they don't have to be expensive; having been a designer for the better part of my life I understand tailoring, including construction so I shop all over as I find something that catches my eye.

I do a Fall Gear update on my Instagram and often briefly comment on the value of nice pieces of clothing and their longevity if treated well.



Fall Gear: Eddie Bauer (EB)charcoal chamois shirt, EB denim, vintage watch, mala beads, rosewood handled pocket knife. T-shirt is requisite as are boxers; leather or nylon tactical belt from Propper.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWalrus

California casual 24/7


----------



## vostock82

If im at work, or just wanting to look decent. Then its dark, square toed, boots, tailored blue jeans and a dark colored dress shirt. Vintage watch on a wide "biker style" wrist band. though on the weekend, my style is decidedly more "Tom of Finland".


----------



## THE_BARCODE_GUY

I've gone full hipster


----------



## Exiled

Fjallraven, Stone Island, CP Company, Alpha Industries, Adidas track jackets
Fred Perry, Ben Sherman, Mikkel Rude, band shirts
Levis, Sta Prest, track pants
Asics Onitsuka Tigers, New Balance 574 420, Adidas Samba, Puma Ligas, Red Wings 9075, Solovair


----------



## Real Artman

Khakis, button down shirt, loafers and a watch. I try to match my leathers, but that's optional. Come to think of it I don't think this combination has changed much since high school. I don't put pennies in my loafers anymore which shows some personal growth I suppose.


----------



## crappbag

Classic menswear to work and more and more streetwear outside of it.

Not trying to plug - but some pics in the link below (with watches!)
https://www.instagram.com/klieu_/


----------



## Heljestrand

I attempt a Tony Bourdain homage (but often come off like a Steinhart)


----------



## MOV

Obviously it depends on where I'm going but, I'm always fussy about my watch and shoes regardless if casual or business attire.

Dress shoes: John Lobb and Edward Green are favorites.
Casual shoes: Ferragamo and Tod's for most occasions.


----------



## Reza

Denim and boots.


----------



## Golder

THE_BARCODE_GUY said:


> I've gone full hipster


Awesome, love the honesty. I have slid my dial in the hipster direction. All my pants have gotten tighter, which is maybe partly just because I'm getting older (now 34) and I've also lost a bunch of weight in the recent years. I have a few pairs that are pretty close to full hipster tight. I still go polo or oxford button down all the time though so I can move between prep and hipster depending on the occasion and my mood.

Given that I am a bald guy and of Russian decent, I have very little hair up top but I can grow a beard with the best of them. For the past 5 years I've gone with short beard short hair. I put the "blend" attachment on my clippers, which is quite short and do both my head and beard at the same length. Recently I decided to try something new. I grew the beard out a full inch or two and then for the first time in my life I took a razor blade to my head and took it all off. It was a pretty striking impact . . . and my wife was not a fan at all. She said "why don't you just get some of those huge plug earrings and a couple of tattoos while you're at it." Out came the clippers for the beard and the hair is being grown back to my "normal" short length. It was interesting to give it a try, I like to keep the wife on her toes now and then


----------



## Henraa

When I'm not in the office wearing slim fit trousers, shirt and brogues I would say my style is probably more hipster. Skinny jeans, t shirts, denim jacket, Ray-Ban wayfarers etc.









Similar 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetony007

work: jeans, boots, plaid shirt or whatever shirt. dirty men style and like to look dirty/poor. Rock a nice watch though.


----------



## Royal68

I’m pretty laid back so a pair of joggers (usually adidas tiro pants or something) and depending on the weather a sweater or a sweater + Burberry/moncler jacket. Gentle monster glasses and adidas ultra boosts and probably throw on a datejust 36. Honest I don’t even know what type of style I have I just wear whatever is comfortable


----------



## Mstrmusic

Allen Edmonds ftw


----------



## ElliotH11

Work: Shorts, polo, tennis shoes. 
Play: Shorts, polo, tennis shoes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbino

I tend to wear a lot of Brooks Brothers because their stuff fits me well, looks good, and is well made (though more and more of it is made in China, which doesn't thrill me). Dark, slim-fit jeans and a button-down. A sports coat when the weather turns cool. Whichever pair of Alden boots suits me that day (I have 4). Round tortoise-shell glasses.


----------



## Ishamael

I have 3 setups:
Office formal: Banana Republic chinos, Lauren dress shirt, Cole Haan dress shoes
Business casual: Diesel Jeans (they fit, AMAZING), Lacoste polo, Boss sneakers
Weekends: Arcteryx t shirt, arcteryx cardigan, Diesel jeans.

Weekends are my favorite though.
also always rocking my oakleys and promaster.


----------



## Monocrom

New general look: The Grey Man.

I wear what I can to blend in with everyone else when out & about. Just another face in the crowd. I go unnoticed by everyone. Whatever neighborhood I'm in, see what everyone is mostly wearing, wear something similar to blend in.


----------



## ContemporaryVictorian

A somewhat victorian one


----------



## Happy_Jake

Gentlemen 
Discover Randolph Engineering sunglasses ala Don Draper in MadMen
Not cheap but not ridiculous

Great style


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jz1094

suit without a tie


----------



## CaptainCustard

Winter casual:
Good tweed jacket, cords or moleskins, brogue shoes. Fedora hat. Its the English gentleman on his estate, look.

Summer casual: 
linen jacket, chinos, panama hat, boat shoes. Sometimes a blazer or striped jacket. Its the English gentleman in the tropics look.

Summer work: 
Dark blue pinstripe suits, Suspenders, white shirt, yellow of blue tie. Wall Street rides again.

Winter work:
As above, plus camel or grey coat, or burberry coat. 

Accessories:
Rolex watch, several Montblanc pens, Louis Vuitton briefcase containing Macbook.


----------



## ChrisMoJo

It really depends on that I’m doing.

Work - a tailored suit, shirt, tie, brogues, cuff links, watch

Smart Casual - jeans, shirt, jacket (tweed or linen depending on season), boots, pocket square, sports watch

Casual - jeans, t-shirt, trainers, sports watch


----------



## GrussGott

shorts, flip-flops, sometime a shirt.

if I travel i wear all cotton, jeans, t, hoodie.

I dress a little better if I'm in northern europe or asia


----------



## Jhchr2

Since I left the corporate world, I’m all T-shirts and jeans now, possibly shorts. I honestly don’t know how long it’s been since I’ve even worn a button up shirt. I got rid of all my suits except two, for weddings and such. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Polo shirt or tee and light denim/soft shell pants

I rarely wear any shirt except when it’s really necessary or the shirt is short sleeved as I live in the tropics where the temperature can reach close to 40 degrees centigrade daily (104 for those of you with fahrenheit) and the AC doesn’t seem to be effective when the weather reach that high


----------



## Username_13

Casual preppy....I wear a lot of polo shirts & shorts with sperry topsiders. I'm from the north but live & work in a hot climate so I have to wear shorts nearly year round. In the winter tho sometimes I'll throw on some boot cut wranglers with my Ariat boots...can't go wrong with that look down here.


----------



## Username_13

Synequano said:


> Polo shirt or tee and light denim/soft shell pants
> 
> I rarely wear any shirt except when it's really necessary or the shirt is short sleeved as I live in the tropics where the temperature can reach close to 40 degrees centigrade daily (104 for those of you with fahrenheit) and the AC doesn't seem to be effective when the weather reach that high


Rarely a shirt? Nice! That's what I call REALLY relaxed!


----------



## gaurdianarc

I’m always in an oversized shirt and some boardies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adam_svt

I keep it simple. Polo or a nice long sleeve with the sleeves pulled up a little, golfing shorts with a nice belt, sperrys and a nice time piece with my raybands


----------



## saules918

My style is really casual. I love active free time and love comfortable clothes. Usually I wear something really easy going, but always have to wear any accessories. Do you have any ideas, where i could find something really nice, maybe made of rope ??


----------



## sashko

Politburo chic


----------



## MCHB

Blue Collar [email protected]! ^_^

...coincidentally I think carhartt should switch from zippers to snaps on their vests because reasons!

My oldest Carhartt jacket is still going strong albeit the pockets on the outside are now simply hand holders and the stitching is mainly structural! Ironically I could probably sell it to a hipster on e-bay and make enough money off it to buy at least two or three new ones lol!

I've dubbed it "Old stinky!"


----------



## CSG

Aging preppy/ivy league (even though I went to public high school and a state university in my youth).


----------



## black_coffee

A mix between workwear and rocker.


----------



## NYCJW

These days, whatever is comfy to be honest. Could be my PJ's for all I care. Dont really dress to impress anyone.


----------



## brianinCA

LuvWatches said:


> What is your style when you leave the house to go somewhere?
> 
> For me I usually wear a Ralph Lauren polo, 18K Rose Gold Cartier Sunglasses, Designer Colgone and some Nike/Adidas or other shoe. Do you like my style? Now I want to know yours!


I'm usually in track pants and a track jacket/hoodie/jacket with some adidas ultra boost or slides on.


----------



## CSG

So "style" seems to have fallen about as far as the rest of civilization. Not surprised, sadly.


----------



## Doug5551

California Casual with a $3k Tudor Black Bay Burgundy, $3k diamond ring, $1k Goyard card holder and a $1k gold necklace. I love the contrast between the luxury items and free/worthless t-shirts, short pants and shoes.


----------



## Bvlgari1

Crazy covid style


----------



## Luis_Leite

before covid? suit, no tie (don't love the style, but love the simplicity of having an established suit rotation and online white and blue shirts, makes my morning so much easier)

evening/night out : dark jeans + shirt
normal days off/weekend: light jeans / chinos and t-shirt (started liking no logos t-shirts more than polos recent!y, really love simplicity)


----------



## shayanwa

I’m very much the quiet style type of person. This past Fall I really enjoyed going out with chinos, button downs with a sweater, and my Barbour Ashby. I was rocking my Tudor Prince Oysterdate.
I haven’t been out too much this winter since it’s been very cold in my region.


----------



## MisterPam

T-shirt with sweatpants, jeans or khaki pants and a watch on my wrist. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

Preppy all the way, mainly from Ralph Lauren and Lacoste paired with Hermes belts just because










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## [BOBO]

I call it Hobo chic


----------



## swink6112

Cartoony is what I usually get from people...


----------



## ChrisQP09

I like to pair my outfits like a well thought out home interior! My style does different from sporty, smart casual, sometimes don't give a toss and formal.


----------



## ChrisQP09




----------



## Pierce Koontz

Disciplined . . . 

I prefer to lead with this idea in all aspects of my appearance


----------



## SuttoFL

Lululemon ABC pants, Tommy Hilfiger button-down short sleeve shirts, grey Cole Haan sneakers, Randolph sunglasses is the daily not-at-work look.


----------



## Herb1953

I’m old and stodgy. Typical for me is white oxford shirt, jeans or khakis, nice belt, watch, and nice shoes. Maybe a ball cap.


----------



## ChrisQP09

Anything that's unique


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Is fat dad a style?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

Going to court of law










Regular day at the office 









Weekend


----------



## M3xpress

For work, dress pants and a sport coat or jeans and a sport coat.

Casual is normally jeans and a button down with the sleeves rolled up.

I like boots dressy and casual and I still like rocking Chuck Taylors casual. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NotPennysBoat

Preppy Grandpa (but I'm in my 30's)


----------



## Rotosphere

During warm weather it's shorts, nice Hawaiian shirts (Hilo Hattie, Tori Richard, Reyn Spooner, etc., and some of them vintage), and occasionally a Dobbs Panama hat. 

In cool weather it's Eddie Bauer jeans, sweaters, button down long-sleeve shirts, and college-themed long-sleeve tees. I'll sometimes also wear my charcoal gray Biltmore fedora. 

Haircut is a flat-top. Cologne off and on (right now it's either Ulysse or Jacomo de Jacomo). Shoes are either Rockport loafers or KSwiss sneakers. Both are blue and burgundy. 

I've got a collection of 16 pairs of shades ranging from Sunbelt to LGR and everything else in between, which I wear in rotation, just as I wear my watches.


----------



## Rotosphere

Alligator_Assassinator said:


> It seems like I'm one of the few here that wears a suit every day. I opt not to wear a tie when its hot like it is now but I suit up six days a week. On my off days I tend to do the jeans and flip flop thing typically but I must say I feel like a slacker anytime I'm not suited up haha.


I wear white dress shirts, slacks, ties with tie tacks, and Massimo Emporio shoes to church and when I cover college basketball games.


----------



## LAWatchGuy20

Fat middle age suburban dad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam K

LAWatchGuy20 said:


> Is fat dad a style?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's THE style.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

Shirts or tank tops, jeans or shorts, and commando.


----------



## Mediocre

Mediocre said:


> The first word that came to mind was "relaxed"
> 
> The second was "inconsistent"


Godfrey

5 years later, still accurate


----------



## mudmud

Polos and jeans. In winter, hoodies and jeans.


----------



## dlevy05

I live where it's always summer. Linnen or light cotton casual dress wear with pastel colors, leather boots and vintage Persols.

If I travel to a place where winter happens, it's wool/cashmere/smartwool and maybe the odd vintage wool pendleton, no matter the occasion.


----------



## Cheep

mid century military + 90s skateboard + hedi slimane. It’s more coherent than it sounds…








Edit: why not a few more pics…


----------



## Dusty78

Depends on the occasion and mood. Clothes, cars, guns, watches, etc…. I tend to have different style for different days. The only thing that doesn’t change is my phone, wallet, and sunglasses (prescription Randolph Aviators.)


----------



## FuzeDude

Cargo shorts....t shirt with the sleeves cut out to show off the 19 inch guns that I still have at age 62, Brooks running shoes and a set of brass knuckles in my back right pocket because I am a southpaw. Microtech UTX 70 in my front right pocket.


----------



## ugawino

Cargo shorts, t-shirt, hoodie 90% of the time.

If I'm actually "going out," I'll put on some khakis and a polo or 1/4 zip sweater, depending on the season, and some Oxfords.

Never cologne. Don't own any. Wife doesn't own any perfume. Too much of a wine aficionado to put on anything that smells.


----------



## clou

Blank t-shirt and adidas training pants 80% of the time since I started working from home.

I'll throw on a golf shirt or dress shirt on when I have video calls with executives, and put on a suit the odd times I have to go into the office.

If the wife and I get a night out by ourselves, I'll throw on some fit raw denim, a t-shirt and a bomber (leather, wax coated or similar) and a pair of adidas gazelles or sambas.


----------



## The Watch Ho

old, ugly, poor, fat guy is the look I go for. I nail it most occasions.


----------



## 03hemi

Depends on what I'm wearing?
Sometimes I go out with my Wilson/Colt 45acp or a Walther PPK/S in 9mm?
I'm never under dressed.


----------



## Andoy

Casual, streetwear...
Black tee, camo joggers, Air Jordan 1s, snapback, and of course, my watches! 🤩


----------



## big_slacker

Nearly all 'outdoor' brands like north face, patagonia, prana, marmot, etc. Worth noting I actually DO all those sports the companies use in their aspirational marketing. Ski/snowboard, climb, hike, mountain bike, paddle, backcountry camp and so on.


----------



## Porky4774

We the people camouflage hat
DC skate shoes
2nd amendment T shirt 
Ray Bans 
Sinn 856 UTC


----------



## brettinlux

Mostly Randolph aviators or Oakley sunglasses.Merrell shoes,cargo shorts,Polo shirt,Seiko on the wrist and a Spyderco in my pocket.
I don’t need to dress up for work but do sometimes for social events.Then it’s my Glahutte SeaQ on the wrist,Blazer,chino’s,Italian leather shoes and a Spyderco in my pocket.


----------



## Timelybehaviour05

Generally day to day in Sydney Australia I can get away with cargo shorts and a tee and hoodie.
Generally if I’m going out for the day and not around the house I’ll wear jeans or chinos with chuccas and a Tommy Hilfiger or Ralph Loren polo. Fragrance is normally creed and persol sunnys. Also WOTD.


----------



## jcp123

Colorful shirt, pants to match (I need better shorts...). Flip flops or barefoot (yes you read that correctly). Watch to match my mood and/or outfit. I do prefer button down shirts with collars and tend to not like the preppy polo shirt thing, but either way the brightness tends to not be terribly office appropriate.

In wintertime I’m a lot more demure and classic. More muted colors and a bit more of a casual 50s/60s look with a wool coat and scarf, sometimes a nice patterned sweater over a shirt, and a flat/newsboy cap.


----------



## [BOBO]

Still going for hobo chique...


----------



## jcp123

[BOBO] said:


> Still going for hobo chique...
> 
> View attachment 16700923
> View attachment 16700924
> View attachment 16700927


I dig the confidence! Rock on, buddy!


----------



## 03hemi

Cheep said:


> mid century military + 90s skateboard + hedi slimane. It’s more coherent than it sounds…
> View attachment 16578362
> 
> Edit: why not a few more pics…
> View attachment 16578639
> 
> View attachment 16578641
> 
> View attachment 16578640
> 
> View attachment 16578638


Hipster speaks louder.


----------



## Cheep

03hemi said:


> Hipster speaks louder.


Hipster? Is it 2008 again?


----------



## 03hemi

Cheep said:


> Hipster? Is it 2008 again?


Only in one's mind. haha


----------



## Ticktocker

I hadn't seen this thread before but it has to be the funniest thread ever, anywhere. I had no idea people were so incredibly self absorbed and into constantly checking the mirror. Hilarious!! 😂🤣


----------



## Ticktocker

Cheep said:


> mid century military + 90s skateboard + hedi slimane. It’s more coherent than it sounds…
> View attachment 16578362
> 
> Edit: why not a few more pics…
> View attachment 16578639
> 
> View attachment 16578641
> 
> View attachment 16578640
> 
> View attachment 16578638


Oh, I can tell you why "not a few more pics"..... if you really want to know.


----------



## Cheep

Ticktocker said:


> Oh, I can tell you why "not a few more pics"..... if you really want to know.


Yes, I would really like to know.


----------



## hllkll33

5-7 inch inseam shorts. Performance Golf polo or performance fishing tshirt. Flip Flops. Tom Ford/Oliver Peoples sunglasses. One of my watches.


----------



## VinceWatch

Board shorts, scuba related t-shirt, Olukai sandals or Merrell hikers, Wiley X ballistic Sunglasses, Dakine Surf hat, RJ Martin Devastator, Rolex Seadweller.


----------



## Stelwick

Classic American with a vintage twist. Examples:

Work (Summer)
Knit polo (the kind with banded bottom), chinos or linen pants, chukkas, Wayfairer sunglasses

Work (Winter)
Turtleneck/mock turtleneck, blazer, chinos, chukkas or Chelsea boots, Wayfairer sunglasses

Casual (Summer)
Henley shirt (short sleeve) or polo shirt, linen/cotton shorts, boat shoes or Vans, aviators

Casual (Winter)
Henley shirt (long sleeve), jeans or casual pants, Harrington jacket, boots, aviators


----------



## DON

Summer - black sweat pants, black polo, black hat

Winter - black sweat pants, black sweat top, black leather jacket, black hat

Don't dress to impress


----------

